# Need your opinions



## ty back (Apr 8, 2017)

So I'm cooking for 1000 people, yes 1000. Three months ago I thought, no problem. Now 12 days away, I'm panicking. I committed to pork tenderloin sandwiches. My first thought was to grill them. Now I'm thinking smoking them. Who out there has done tenderloin for a large crowd and what tips can you give me?  Should I go grilled or smoked?  Any tips and pointers appreciated.


----------



## flippers (Apr 8, 2017)

Are you doing actual pork,tenderloins or whole porkloin?I have done porkloins for large crowds. Not 1000 people tho. I have done them on the grill and smoked. My opinion would be to smoke them. I'm guessing 25 -30 loins, that's a lot cook on a grill. It would be to easy for it to get out of hand. Hate to burn the crap out of them. I usually cook them to in IT of 140 and pull them out. Wrap in foil and toss in the cambro. Normally it takes about 2 hrs on my RF. Hopefully that helps. And I hope you have aTON of help cooking.


----------



## ty back (Apr 8, 2017)

What temp do you smoke on?  Brine or no brine?  Wrap with bacon?


----------



## flippers (Apr 8, 2017)

Smoke at 250. I usually inject. But with that many I wouldn't mess with bacon. You could brine tho.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ty Back said:


> What temp do you smoke on?  Brine or no brine?  Wrap with bacon?



No brine needed unless you're using farm fresh pork--packing house has already injected some solution for you.  No bacon, either:  for 10 folks, fine.  For a grand?  No way.  Rub those loins up and drop them in the smoke bath and call it good.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 9, 2017)

More info needed. What tools do you have at your disposal? How big and what type is your smoker? What do you have for a grill? Whole tenderloins or sliced? My first inclination would be to smoke whole loins and slice them for sandwiches when done. I would brine even if they have a solution already in them. Grilling would be faster if you have a good size grill but be careful with drying them out. Easy to do if your grilling sliced pork loin for sandwiches.

Are you making other sides? Doing all this on site? Lots of things factor in when you ask for a how to or tips on something like this.


----------

